# Anyone know about "Show Me Jesus" curriculum?



## CDM (Oct 20, 2006)

_Show Me Jesus_ is put out by Great Commission Publications. It appears many PCA church's use it from Toddler to High School.

Does anyone know if this curriculum has pictures of Jesus in it?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't been to a church that used it for 5/6 years so I may be blaming the 'show me Jesus' circ. for a sheet used by an over eager teacher, But my memory is yes it does.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 20, 2006)

No. GCP does not include pictures of Jesus, none.

Not even a "hand" or a "foot".


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually, I believe it does. I threw away this week's papers already...but my 5 year old says it does. I will look again Sunday.


----------



## KenPierce (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't GCP's governing policy never to show Jesus' face? (something about the glory of God in the face of Jesus, I suppose).

That said, in my children's papers, I have never seen any representation of Jesus.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 20, 2006)

The person in charge of the Sunday School should be calling me back in a bit.


----------



## CDM (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> The person in charge of the Sunday School should be calling me back in a bit.



Great! thank you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 20, 2006)

Sunday School Coordinator never showed today.

So I called the company!

Well, yes and no.

The rep told me that no, you will never see the "face" of Christ...but you will see a robe/foot whatever as though it's going into a building, or the backside...things like that. So though they don't "show Christ"...it is a hand, a foot.


----------

